# Ethernet cables & Hot water pipes



## dedee (25 Oct 2007)

I've given up on trying to sort my Wifi problems and today made an ethernet cable and ran it under the floor, just under 10m in length.

Are there likely to be problems with running the cable alongside and over hot water pipes? I could re-route if necessary but cable run would be nearer 20m

Andy


----------



## Chris Knight (25 Oct 2007)

Andy,

Ghastly gurgling noises will occur when accessing the web :lol:


----------



## dedee (25 Oct 2007)

I get those anyway!
French plumbing, French Elecricals - it's like a different world.

I turned off the mains stop cock (or so I was told), the other night to replace a relief valve on the hot water heater/tank, and I still got water gushing out the taps. I had to go and turn it off at the meter to stop it.
Add that to the fact that the farmer who built this house 15 years ago "forgot" to tell the water company about change of use from agricultural to domestic makes be wonder what other delights await.


Andy


----------



## Racers (25 Oct 2007)

Hi,
The pipes shouldn't get hot enough to melt the cable, I have seen loads of network cables behind radiators none of them have melted, if it was ther flue that would be different.

Pete


----------



## pobo (25 Oct 2007)

hi dedee, i used to have a job running cat 5e cable. hot pipe is no problem as long as you don't zip tie them together. 

you do need to be careful about running with mains, crossing elec cables is fine but not along side (within 200mm).

take care not to put sharp bends and don't stretch the cable.

if you unsure about were you running it put it in plastic trunking.

as for wifi, have been through a couple but bought a net gear router a year ago and even get a good signal in workshop 30m from house.

good luck


----------



## TonyW (25 Oct 2007)

I have seen network cables running in seemingly worse environments apparently without issues - so hopefully you will be OK.

Anyway French hot water is not as hot as British  

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## patl (25 Oct 2007)

Shouldn't be an issue as long as it's 100Mb. If its a gigabit network, then it may cause you problems. 
Basically in cat5e (100Mb and less) networks most of the signal is travelling down the wires so only other fields (electric cables and such) will disturb it. 
At gigabit speeds much more of the signal is actually travelling along the insulator outside of the cable so a copper pipe next to it would tend to reduce the quality of the signal. That's why running gigabit cable is a much more delicate operation.
There, that's more than you ever wanted to know about the subject, isn't it  

Pat.


----------



## RogerS (25 Oct 2007)

patl":3u4fh0lm said:


> .....much more of the signal is actually travelling along the insulator outside of the cable



Visions of little data bytes holding hands and skipping along the cable


----------



## dedee (25 Oct 2007)

Thanks all,
It does run over two lecky cables but not along side.

Pobo,
the wifi problem is a Mac software issue - it will not automatically connect after the computer wakes from sleep.

I have a Netgear router that caused me no problems for 2 years in the UK but the ISP here supplies a modem fro phone connection etc. I tried to wire the Netgear to the Sagem without success.

Incidently for 21 euros per month I get at least 8mbs downstream,, 1mb upstream and free phone calls to any European land line - not bad eh? Oh and because it took more than 2 weeeks to set up I get the first 3 months free :lol: 

Andy


----------

